# Facebook et Apple watch



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

En attendant une app pour la watch de Facebook, on est bien obligés pour l'instant de passer par les réglages de notifications pour Facebook..
Et c'est la que c'est compliqué pour moi!
Ayant les memes reglages pour Fb et pour FB messenger, je recois les notifs de messenger et rien pour FB..
Cela marche t il chez vous? quels reglages avez vs mis sur la montre et sur l'iphone?
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Moi, ça fonctionne :

Dans l'app Apple Watch, Notifications : Facebook et Messenger activés (en vert)
Idem sur l'iPhone


----------



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

justement , c'est ce que j'ai fait.....ca marche pour messenger et pas pour les notifs de facebook.....
Et sur l'iphone, j'ai exactement les memes reglages entre messenger et FB....
J'y comprends rien...ahahhahah


----------



## poulroudou (29 Avril 2015)

Hummm, apparemment pareil pour moi, j'ai bien les notifications messenger, mais pas les notifications facebook. Les reglages sont les mêmes entre messenger et FB.


----------



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

Ahhhhh...ca fait plaisir, si j'ose dire....
Et pourtant, j'ai touché à tous les reglages.....
A voir!


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Bizarre


----------



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

Merci H
pourrais tu me donner tes reglages sur l'iphone , et sur la watch?
c'est incroyable, on dirait que ca marche chez certains, pas chez d'autres...
et chez moi, ok pour messenger et que dalle pour FB!!!!!


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=625175b05.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Idem, j'ai rien comme notification Facebook et Twitter


----------



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

Exactement comme moi....c'est incomprehensible comme ca peut marcher chez toi et pas chez nous...ahahah
Les mysteres d'IOS....
Mais merci pour tes réponses...
Et je ne pense pas que ca puisse venir d'ailleurs ....y a que notifications sur l'iphone et l'app watch à regler non?


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Tenter de réinitialiser la tocante pour voir.


----------



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

en cours!
je vs tiens au courant...ahahah


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

En cours aussi


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Quel réglage il faut mettre exactement dans notification à part inclure dans le centre?


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Moi, j'ai juste calqué celles de mon iPhone.


----------



## nicotlsefr (29 Avril 2015)

Merci!!!
Ca marche!
Je crois que le secret, c'est de reinitialiser...Moi, j'avais simplement eteint et rallumé!
Merci H


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Bonne nouvelle : un ami de plus


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Moi non


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Bon :

Dans un 1er temps, suppression de l'application Facebook sur l'iPhone (ergo, suppression dans la rubrique Notification de l'** Watch). Redémarrage puis réinstallation de l'application Facebook.

Sinon, ca va être violent :
- réinitialisation de l'*iPhone*
- réinitialisation de l'* Watch*


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Réinitialiser depuis début iphone ou à partir d'une sauvegarde?


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Réinitialiser l'iPhone puis réinjecte ta sauvegarde si tu veux


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Bon on va faire cela demain mais si je réinjecté une sauvegarde, cela sert à quoi de réinitialiser ?


----------



## [H] (29 Avril 2015)

Bon bah essaie sans la réinjecter alors !


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Ok je prévois le week-end


----------



## mnav (30 Avril 2015)

Ça y est cela marche mais en manipulant l'application Facebook!


----------



## [H] (30 Avril 2015)

Bon... bah résolu


----------



## bubulle38 (16 Juin 2015)

Bonjour j'ai facebook sur mon iphone 6 mais l'application n'apparaît pas dans la liste des applications de ma montre, pourtant elle apparaît bien dans notification sur l'iphone. Il faut faire une manip spéciale. Merci


----------



## Vanton (17 Juin 2015)

Il n'y a pas d'app Facebook sur la montre. Il faut passer par le téléphone pour réagir à une notification reçue sur la montre


----------



## Baluchon83 (26 Juin 2015)

[H] a dit:


>


Merci beaucoup pour moi c'est ok après réglages


----------



## raygwane (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, moi j'ai un soucis avec l'application messenger. Je peux répondre au message sans soucis mais quand je veux ouvrir l'application pour voir les autres messages ... ça tourne et retourne mais rien n'apparaît !


----------



## raygwane (15 Septembre 2016)

Je me demandais si j'étais seul dans le cas car Shazam par exemple, 20 Minutes et SNCF fonctionnent parfaitement bien sûr ma Watch


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

Messenger merde à mort sur ma watch aussi. Mais je suis toujours sous watchOS 2, je sais pas si la version 3 change quelque chose à ce problème.


----------



## raygwane (16 Septembre 2016)

Sous WatchOs3 et ben écoute j'ai mieux fais de prendre mon iphone pour ouvrir l'application


----------

